# Anyone need some help with expenses?



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

I will help with gas and bait, if someone wants to take a 59 year old fisherman fishing next week. I will be available after Saturday June 20th. Send a p.m.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

As it turns out, I will be home tomorrow. Does anyone need help with expenses this weekend? Available saturday-wednesday.


----------



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Going out in the morning from the Texas City Dike JUNE 20th 2015. Looking to split fuel and bait $125.

let me know 832.896.6794 my name is Jesse


----------

